# 2'6 jump critique for Ollie please!



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm on my iPad so can't directly upload the photo, this is the link to the picture. Not the best cause it's a picture of a picture. 

Mobile Photobucket

What do you think??
This was our best jump lesson all winter!
Our last round was so great, smooth blanced and got all our strides correct!
:wink:

Be harsh hopefully more pictures and video next weekend as well


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping!!!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

looks like you guys got in pretty close and you got a hair ahead but not too bad for such a tight spot. push your upper body away from the neck a bit and lower your hands so they are more on the sides of the neck and this pic will look a lot softer, but you are giving him plenty of rein either way so that is good. overall i think you guys look pretty good though, i think your leg would be more up by the girth if you had kept your body back a bit and i like that your eyes are up and your back looks natural. good job!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Bumping again! Really would like critique from all of you!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I guess I just am really about to give up on horse forum. In the last two weeks all the replies I have gotten are just on the bad things going on and I have posted alot of the good going on now and a picture I'm very proudnof and gotten really one reply...


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

You did a good job staying with your horse since it appears to have been a close distance. You are jumping ahead a bit, but you don't appear to be pinching with your knee too overly much as jumping ahead can make your leg swing back a bit. Remebr you did post in the critique section and you aren't always going to get all rainbows for responses. Unless you post older pictures to compare, we will just comment on what's good and what we think you could improve on.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I wasn't looking for all good comments, I want honest opinions and good and bad to know what i need to work on. I don't have older pictures, this is the first time iv gotten pictures of us jumping.

Thank you, he is stil green and has a big jump


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I agree with what Jumper12 said regarding the over jumping, so won't really repeat any of that. You look pretty good already, and I think once you fix that you will look really great!

I love how excited your horse looks over the fence and you guys look like a great team!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wish the pic was bigger. Can't see your leg because the pole is in the way! From what I can see I really like your form, but would like to see a bigger more close up shot =) your horse looks like he enjoys jumping. Try to get some more pics if you can. I know it can be hard to. I very seldom had anyone to take pictures of me while I rode. Keep up the good work I see a lot of potential


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

Klassic Superstar said:


> I guess I just am really about to give up on horse forum. In the last two weeks all the replies I have gotten are just on the bad things going on and I have posted alot of the good going on now and a picture I'm very proudnof and gotten really one reply...


you are getting free advice from people, stop whining about it! i thought i gave you a constructive well thought out critique, which you asked for, the least you could do is not complain about how you only got one reply.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Jumper, I wasnt whining, I was pretty frustrated as I have in the recent past posted alot of poctive threads on Oliver as we have hada hard winter and seem to get more replies on the threads were Im explaining our issues. I Just posted more pictures to better help. It wasa long weekend, I was tired so I am sorry if you took itthat way. Just gotta vent somtimes.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> you are getting free advice from people, stop whining about it! i thought i gave you a constructive well thought out critique, which you asked for, the least you could do is not complain about how you only got one reply.


Well this was unnecessary.


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

Good things: you are looking up, and you are giving him enough rein.
Things to improve on: Your chest is too close to your horse's neck, the angle of your toe is a bit extreme, your leg slid back, your hands should be at least 2 inches lower, and you are jumping ahead. Close your toe angle, and have a steady contact along your entire calves to keep your leg in place. Jumping ahead you have to jump without your stirrups, or remind yourself at every jump in order to correct it. Lowering your hands and lifting your upper body are also things you have to be conscious of.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

redape49 said:


> Well this was unnecessary.


sorry i was just frustrated that i spent time giving someone a critique just for them to complain about how only I posted on their thread. it is pretty rude for someone to do that so obviously i took it that way! i was clearly offended.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Jumper12, I wasnt meaning to offend you at all. I stated the reason I said what I said and Im sorry if you took it personally. I dodnt say anything negitive about you or what you had to say. Hope we can just move on. Sometimes people just get frustrated and need to vent and I am sorry if you felt it was directed at you as it was not.

SDR-I have been working on really counting my straides to help him, he responds very well to my voice, and with taking our stride pole out it was tricky the first few times as he would luanch and I just didnt want to jab him in the outh on the landing, By the end of the lesson we had one whole smooth round and we were blanced  But thats why I was a bit too close to him on his neck, just was trying not to get left behind, such a hard line to find to forward or to far back and both throw the balance off GR so working on that. 

HAHA i might meet the ground if I jumped with no stirrups with how green he is! but Its worth talking to my trainer about cause if I better balance myself first I can help him find his better too  I hadnt thaught of the no stirrup idea..or just to timid too hehe

We have been grilling the point of shoulders back I round them so badly!!! I might see about going to a chiropractor to see how that works, trainer suggested it cause it workd for her and with my old injuries and the way I protect them when I ride (then leaning to the left, throwing my balcnce outa wack) I dont even relize it till my trainer puts me in the postion and I am like OMG! wow! Also seeing the pictures of the jumping helped me see how far I lean! Thanks alot! I cant wait to work on my body to help him out and see the dfferenace!


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

apology accepted.
you could try chiro it has helped both me and my horse!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Jumper12- FUNNY I JUST puta thread out seeing people thaughts on that and how it worked for them! haha Great minds think alike! Thanks for the advice on it!


----------



## SpottedDraftRider (Jun 26, 2011)

I ride a feisty 9 year old pony who likes to take flyers, let's chip the base of the jumps, and get it just right. Which one he chooses is how you ride him to the jump. If your anxious and a tad fast, he'll take the flyer. If you ride him deep and nervous, he'll chip it. If you ride him calm and keep him balanced, he'll choose the right spot. Even if he throughs a flyer my way without warning, I'm still ready for it because I'm calm and I know a jump is coming up. That may help you.

Ride a school master for a lesson or put Ollie on a lungeline and you can ride him on the flat without stirrups at first. That would at least help with your balance. 

As far as your shoulders go. You know you put more stress on the muscles in your shoulders if they are round and tense right? You may think your doing a good thing, but if something did happen you would be putting yourself more at risk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh I know I am not doing the right thing with my shoulders, the dofference in my ride when I relaxed enough for them to be in the correct place was the craziest thing, for sure an eye opener, the photos helped and we are now in a arena with mirrors, that for sure really helps!! 

THANKS


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> sorry i was just frustrated that i spent time giving someone a critique just for them to complain about how only I posted on their thread. it is pretty rude for someone to do that so obviously i took it that way! i was clearly offended.


Well IMHO I would want more than 1 persons critique. No offense, but other people may see things you don't and vice versa.


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

redape49 said:


> Well IMHO I would want more than 1 persons critique. No offense, but other people may see things you don't and vice versa.


i never said wanting more than 1 opinion was wrong...


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> i never said wanting more than 1 opinion was wrong...[/QUOTE
> 
> You stated that you already gave her a critique so she should quit whining. "you are getting free advice from people, stop whining about it! i thought i gave you a constructive well thought out critique,"


----------



## Jumper12 (Feb 2, 2012)

it was more about the attitude like the wanting more nice comments thing when in the original post it said to be harsh and complaining that no one else was commenting. not my critique is perfect and just take it. if thats what you thought i meant then sorry thats not how it was supposed to come off but please just drop it, her and i made up, its time to get past it.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Jumper12 said:


> it was more about the attitude like the wanting more nice comments thing when in the original post it said to be harsh and complaining that no one else was commenting. not my critique is perfect and just take it. if thats what you thought i meant then sorry thats not how it was supposed to come off but please just drop it, her and i made up, its time to get past it.


I know, it's just how I took it. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

@Jumper12 I saw what you were talking about, so don't think you're all alone 

OP - lovely horse, I think most everything has been covered. Can't wait to see more pics of him! BTW what happened to that bay mare you had?


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I sold her, her confirmation was not going to let us jump the height I want to go together  I see her all the time though and she is very happy


----------

